# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Άλλες Ειδικές Φοβίες >  Βοήθεια!άμεση ανάγκη για αντιβίωση και φαρμακοφοβια

## Μερμηγκας

Καλησπέρα.. Σήμερα πήγα με τρομερό πονοδοντο στον οδοντίατρο.. μ είπε ότι εχει κάνει απόστημα κ δεν μπορεί να κάνει κατ ι αν δεν πάρω πρώτα αντιβίωση για να φύγει το πύον το οποίο εχε ι φτάσει ως τις αμυγδαλές (μου είπε πως είναι επικίνδυνο κ να ξεκινήσω αμεσα) πονάω πολύ,όσο παει χειροτερεύει και έκανα μέχρι κ πυρετό 38.2 
Παρ' όλα αυτά φοβάμαι να πάρω την αντιβίωση.. ειναι η augmentin 625 οπου τελευταία φορά είχα πάρει το 2005(παιδάκι δλδ) καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό π κανω απλά χειροτερεύει την κατάσταση.. Αλλά δεν μπορώ.εκλαιγα πάνω απ τα χάπια.και το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι πως έχω αγοραφοβία και φοβάμαι πως αν πάθω κτ πχ αλλεργία απ τα χάπια δεν θα μπορώ να πάω νοσοκομείο.φοβάμαι μην πανικοβληθω Γενικά κλπ..δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...το απόστημα χειροτερεύει..το εχει περασει κανεις;έχετε καμία συμβουλή να καταφέρω να τα παρω;

----------


## Remedy

> Καλησπέρα.. Σήμερα πήγα με τρομερό πονοδοντο στον οδοντίατρο.. μ είπε ότι εχει κάνει απόστημα κ δεν μπορεί να κάνει κατ ι αν δεν πάρω πρώτα αντιβίωση για να φύγει το πύον το οποίο εχε ι φτάσει ως τις αμυγδαλές (μου είπε πως είναι επικίνδυνο κ να ξεκινήσω αμεσα) πονάω πολύ,όσο παει χειροτερεύει και έκανα μέχρι κ πυρετό 38.2 
> Παρ' όλα αυτά φοβάμαι να πάρω την αντιβίωση.. ειναι η augmentin 625 οπου τελευταία φορά είχα πάρει το 2005(παιδάκι δλδ) καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό π κανω απλά χειροτερεύει την κατάσταση.. Αλλά δεν μπορώ.εκλαιγα πάνω απ τα χάπια.και το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι πως έχω αγοραφοβία και φοβάμαι πως αν πάθω κτ πχ αλλεργία απ τα χάπια δεν θα μπορώ να πάω νοσοκομείο.φοβάμαι μην πανικοβληθω Γενικά κλπ..δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω...το απόστημα χειροτερεύει..το εχει περασει κανεις;έχετε καμία συμβουλή να καταφέρω να τα παρω;


εφοσον εχεις ξαναπαρει το ιδιο χαπι εστω και μικρος και δεν επαθες αλλεργια, δεν θα παθεις τωρα.
επρεπε να το πεις στον γιατρο οτι δεν θα τα παρεις, υπαρχει και αντιβιωση χωρις πενικιλινη, αλλα οχι τοσο δραστικη οσο αυτη που σου εδωσε. απ το να μην παρεις τπτ, μπορουσε να σου δωσει αλλα χαπια.
αν δεν παρεις τπτ κινδυνευεις να πεθανεις απ την μολυνση, ξερεις.

----------


## Mara.Z

Μην ανησυχεις... και εγω την πηρα φετος, και για προληπτικο λογο καθαρα!
και παλιοτερα ειχα παρει ακριβως την ιδια για βρογχιτιδα που ειχα...
Να σκεφτεις οτι τοτε επαιρνα και αντιυπερτασικο και την αντιβιωση...η οποια αντιβιωση μου εκανε καποιες ταχυπαλμιες...

Οσο το σκεφτεσαι τοσο το χειροτερο, just do it.

----------


## Jackie

Είμαι αλλεργική και το έχω ψάξει ενδελεχώς. Το να έχεις πάρει ένα φάρμακο στο παρελθόν και να μη σε έχει πειράξει, δεν σημαίνει πως δεν θα έχεις κάποια αντίδραση με το ίδιο ακριβώς φάρμακο σε μια άλλη χρονική περίοδο.
Στο νοσοκομείο όπου έγιναν τα τεστ για τα αντιβιοτικά, μού δόθηκε ένα χαρτί όπου έγραφε πως "η τάδε δεν έχει αλλεργία στην (πενικιλλίνη πχ) την τάδε ημερομηνία.
Αυτό σημαίνει πως αλλεργία δεν έχω τη συγκεκριμένη μέρα πού μού έγινε το τεστ. Δεν με καλύπτει όμως για την επόμενη φορά που θα πάρω τα φάρμακο.
Ομως, επειδή η αντιβίωση ενίοτε είναι απαραίτητη, ο αλλεργιολόγος έλυσε το πρόβλημα, δίνοντας μου ένα αέριους μια ώρα πριν τη λήψη του αντιβιοτικού.
Κατ' αυτόν τον τρόπο είμαι καλυμμένη. Αγχος υπάρχει φυσικά, αλλά δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά..

----------


## Inna_1

Το πήρα κι εγώ το augmentin πριν λιγο καιρό για παρόμοιο λόγο. Είχα λίγο άγχος κι εγώ στην αρχή αλλά τελικά όλα οκ. Το πιθανότερο είναι ότι αν το πάρεις το μόνο που θα σου συμβεί είναι να αγχωθείς λίγο παραπάνω στην αρχή. Παίρνεις κάποιο αγχολυτικό? Ισως θα σε βοηθούσε για να μην σε πιάσει κανένας πανικός από το φόβο σου. 
Παρτο και θα δεις όλα καλά θα πάνε και τζάμπα αγχώνεσαι.

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Remedy το γνωρίζω πως ενα απόστημα είναι ικανό και για σηψαιμία.
Ωστόσο δεν πέθανε κανείς από χαλασμένο δόντι.. Θέλω να πω πως σίγουρα ακολουθούν συμπτώματα οπως πόνος,πυρετός,ρίγη κλπ..κτ ο προς το παρών δεν έχω..νομοζω ότι πιο πολύ αποφεύγω το άγχος ο π ξέρω πώς θα βιώσω παρά το χάπι λόγω αλλεργίας.εξαλλου ακομα κ στη χειρότερη έχεις χρόνο αντίδρασης.κ εφόσον δεν είχα ποτε πρόβλημα αλλεργίας δεν Δεν νομίζω να εμφάνισω με ένα χάπι τη χειρότερη μορφή.. ως εδώ οκ..μολις πάω να τα πάρω όμως άγχος...κ λέω α στο.. άτιμο πράγμα η φαρμακοφοβια. @Inna_1 η φαρμακοφοβια ξεκίνησε απ οταν μ είπαν να πάρω ηρεμιστικό κ διάβασα τις παρενέργειες.οποτε όχι δεν έχω πάρει κ δεν παίρνω! :) δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..ακομα Δεν έχω ξεκινήσει......

----------


## Μερμηγκας

Α επίσης να πω πως την επόμενη μέρα υποχώρησαν κ ο πυρετός και ο πόνος αλλα παρέμεινε το πρήξιμο.. οπω ς κ να χει είναι ναι μεν καλό σημάδι αλλα δεν σημαίνει τίποτα...και Ναι στη γιατρό μ είπα για τη φοβία μ είπε να κάνω υπομονή κ να το πάρω....

----------


## John11

> Ομως, επειδή η αντιβίωση ενίοτε είναι απαραίτητη, ο αλλεργιολόγος έλυσε το πρόβλημα, δίνοντας μου ένα αέριους μια ώρα πριν τη λήψη του αντιβιοτικού.


Ποιό είναι αυτό?




> Παρ' όλα αυτά φοβάμαι να πάρω την αντιβίωση.. ειναι η augmentin 625 οπου τελευταία φορά είχα πάρει το 2005(παιδάκι δλδ) καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό π κανω απλά χειροτερεύει την κατάσταση.. Αλλά δεν μπορώ.εκλαιγα πάνω απ τα χάπια.και το κύριο πρόβλημα είναι πως έχω αγοραφοβία και φοβάμαι πως αν πάθω κτ πχ αλλεργία απ τα χάπια δεν θα μπορώ να πάω νοσοκομείο.φοβάμαι μην πανικοβληθω


Έπαθα μια φορά αλλεργία στο Amoxil (ίδια ουσία με Augmentin). Παρόλο που είχα πάρει γύρω στις 100 φορές στη ζωή μου Amoxil/Augmentin, μια φορά έπαθα αλεργία. Δεν είχα ξαναπάθει αλεργία στη ζωή μου. Ένιωσα να ανεβαίνει το αίμα στο κεφάλι μου, πήγα στην τουαλέτα, έννιωσα πόνο αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πώς, και νόμισα ότι όλο αυτό αποκλείεται να το αντέξω και θα πεθάνω. Μετά από μισή ώρα, συνήλθα σχετικά. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο μπορεί να πάθει κανείς από την αλλεργία. Έχω ακούσει όμως κάποια πράγματα...
Το να φοβάται κανείς φυσικά και έχει δίκιο. Προετοιμάσου πριν αποφασίσεις να πάρεις την αντιβίωση, π.χ. το αεριους που είπε η Jacikie. Νομίζω αν χρειαστεί δίνουν και ενδοφλέβια κορτιζόνη. Ειδικά όταν κάποιος δεν έχει την ελευθερία κινήσεων (αγοραφοβία, μη ύπαρξη υποστήριξης) τότε ο φόβος αυξάνει.
Και επίσης, καταλαβαίνω ότι ο φόβος είναι χρησιμότατος. Και από την άλλη διαπιστώνω ότι είναι τόσοι πολλοί οι φόβοι, συνειδητοί ή ασυνείδητοι...

----------


## John11

Με αφορμή το θέμα σου, έριξα μια ματιά στο γιατί λένε να πάρει κανείς αντιβίωση. Βρήκα κάποια άρθρα, π.χ. αυτό που φαίνεται να υπερισχύει η άποψη ότι γενικά δεν χρειάζεται αντιβίωση πριν. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου πω ότι άντεξα να το ψάξω περισσότερο. Σε ένα άρθρο διάβασα το παρακάτω που μάλλον φαίνεται να είναι το σωστό:
"Συμπερασματικά θα μπορούσε να ειπωθεί ότι η χρήση αντιβιωτικής κάλυψης για χημειοπροφύλαξη ενέχει περισσότερους κινδύνους αναφορικά με εκδήλωση αλλεργικών αντιδράσεων και ανάπτυξη ανθεκτικών μικροβιακών στελεχών από τα οφέλη που προσφέρει στον ασθενή".

----------


## melissa

Έχω πάθει αλλεργία από αντιβίωση αλλά νομίζω ο μόνος λόγος ήταν ότι έπαιρνα την χιλιάρα για 2 συνεχόμενες εβδομάδες. Αυτό ήταν κυρίως λάθος δικό μου γιατί ζήτησα από τον οδοντίατρο να μου βγάλει δυο φρονιμίτες τον έναν μια βδομάδα μετά τον άλλον οπότε συνέχισα να παίρνω αντιβίωση. Αυτό που κάνεις στον εαυτό σου το θεωρώ βασανιστήριο μεγαλύτερο από την οποιαδήποτε αλλεργική αντίδραση. Έκανα το λάθος να μην πάρω αντιβίωση όταν έβγαλα έναν άλλο φρονιμίτη (όχι γιατί έκανα του κεφαλιού μου αλλά γιατί πήγα σε άλλο γιατρό που δε μου το συνέστησε) και υπέφερα για κανα μήνα. Ακόμη και μετά την αλλεργία, σου λέω χίλιες φορές αυτό παρά τον πόνο που βίωσα χωρίς την αντιβίωση. 

Προσωπικά η αλλεργία που έπαθα ήταν εξανθήματα σε όλο το σώμα (κυρίως εκεί που το σώμα ερχόταν σε επαφή με κάτι π.χ. ρούχα). Οκ δεν έγινε κάτι, πήγα στο νοσοκομείο, μου έκαναν μια ένεση και όλα καλά! Από αυτό που περιγράφεις περισσότερο κινδυνεύει η υγεία σου από το να μην πάρεις την αντιβίωση παρά από το να την πάρεις.

----------


## Jackie

John11 το aerius είναι ελαφρύ αντισταμινικό. Ελαφρύτερο από το zirtek, το οποίο zirtek εμένα με "πιάνει" καλύτερα (ειδικά την άνοιξη, όπου έχω πρόβλημα με τη γύρη).
Ενα ακόμα που έχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά δεν μου ταιριάζει, είναι το xozal.
Τα αντισταμινικά τα παίρνω λόγω αλλεργίας, έχω πάντα ένα ζιρτέκ στην τσάντα μου μιας και έχω πρόβλημα.
Η χρήση του αντισταμινικού πριν την αντιβίωση, ήταν κατόπιν εντολής του γιατρού.

----------


## Macgyver

> Έχω πάθει αλλεργία από αντιβίωση αλλά νομίζω ο μόνος λόγος ήταν ότι έπαιρνα την χιλιάρα για 2 συνεχόμενες εβδομάδες. ς.


Eγω την πηρα για 4 βδομαδες , δεν παρατηρησα καμμια παρενεργεια , εκτος απο τη ακατανικητη πεποιθηση οτι ειμαι ο Ιγκορ Στραβινσκυ ...............................

----------


## Inna_1

> @Inna_1 η φαρμακοφοβια ξεκίνησε απ οταν μ είπαν να πάρω ηρεμιστικό κ διάβασα τις παρενέργειες.οποτε όχι δεν έχω πάρει κ δεν παίρνω! :) δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..ακομα Δεν έχω ξεκινήσει......


Καλά βέβαια σε όποιο φάρμακο και αν πάρεις και διαβάσεις τις παρενέργειες σίγουρα θα τρομάξεις. Κι εγώ γενικά τα φοβάμαι και το σκέφτομαι πολύ για να πάρω κάποιο φάρμακο. Αλλά μερικές φορές το καλό που σου κάνουν είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από την όποια παρενέργεια έχει ή φοβάσαι ότι θα έχει.

----------


## John11

Jackie, σε ρώτησα για αυτό, γιατί από τη λέξη αέριους θεώρησα ότι είναι κάτι εισπνεόμενο, και τα εισπνεόμενα είναι αυτά που δρουν άμεσα σε δευτερόλεπτα ή λεπτά. Και θεώρησα ότι θα ήταν χρήσιμο σαν τέτοιο, δηλαδή άμεσης επίδρασης για περίπτωση αλλεργικού σόκ. Είδα όμως ότι είναι χάπια.

----------

